# Thanks To All



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks to all that were at the Luray,Va. Rally. We, Richard & I most certainly did enjoy Meeting so very Many wonderful Families.
The Weekend was really great-and great food too.

Sew4fun5er "Lola" and sparky "richard" site 151


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hi ! Lola







It was our pleasure to have made both you and Sparky's aquaintence as well.

outbacknjack crew site 136


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Lola

It was nice chatting which you & Sparky during pot luck on Saturday.

Will


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We had a great time as well. We enjoyed seeing everyone again and meeting many new families.

-Sam


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

What can I say....great people, great food, and a great time!!!!

It was great meeting the new folks and seeing old friends. Now we have to wait for the next trip.

Gary


----------

